# HID is coming...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

a picture is worth a thousand words.

Seth


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Tight !

How much did they run you?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ewwww...what is that thing in between both of the housings?
That thing that has ametal prong sticking out of it...

Dude...is that a vibrator? LOL! j/k
Nice man!!
Tell us when you finished the installation on the lights! oK?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet, what did that come from, where did you get it, and how much?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice lights!lloks like the headlights of a 5 series beamer


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i was gonna say same thing, look like older style bmw lights


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

they look like the whole housings would almost fit in place of the stock B14 headlights, not to mention would look really sweet in their place. will they fit there? rather then just putting the HID projector in the B14 halos, just fit the whole housing in place of the headlight/ corner lens


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

seth.... what lights are those??? where did you get them??? i want themmmmmmm


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Simmah down nah,
They are OEM 2000-02 540i units. In the middle is an HID D2S kit. Both are junk yard specuals from across the country. Basically it was like $75 or so for each unit including shipping and $175 for the HID ballasts and bulbs. Unfortunately nothing came with instructions or + or - codings so I'm having trouble testing the bulbs and ballasts without making little sparking sounds.
However once I can get the darn things to light up, i intend on somehow taking these apart and replacing the internals of my stealth halos with whats inside these. Fibre optic Halo included.
Just for the record the lights are larger than sentra lights.
I'll keep you posted.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out hidforum.com for the play by play as to how its going. I'll only post the finaly over here.

Seth


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

seth... those lights are hot I like what you did by making them one piece with the corners. Don't forget to show us pictures of the headlights on your car


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\
well, technically those lights with the mixed in corner are the beemer lights. I have since taken them apart. I'm not doing any body work so that precludes putting the unit on my sentra. I just need a bulb attachment and then I have all the parts for the conversion.

Seth


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

^^ but i'm sure that you could install them on a B14 body and they would look great specially on a black sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey Seth, I was reading that HIDforum.com. It seems that the sale of aftermarket HID kits will be illegal starting the 15th. Do you know anything about this?

I agree that ghetto fitting a D2S bulb into a 9004/9007/H4/etc. should be made illegal b/c it produces a horrible beam pattern that makes driving worse for you and other traffic, but what about retrofits like you are doing? Is that illegal if you fit the HID bulb into an HID lense? b/c your setup should create a perfect beam pattern for HID.

Can someone shed some light?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Currently there are two threads on this site talking about the ban. I completely agree with the ban. Don't take something that is detrimental to everyone else and put it on your car. Not to mention that it doesn't fit the original DOT standards let alone any new ones. 
However putting what is already DOT legal in a car is fine.
Here's an example:
You want nascar/pro stock power in your mustang. You have the 6 cylinder version. So you get a race only motor and put it in your car which is an exact fit. Of course the motor is loud, and has emissions problems.
That is illegal.
Your other option is to find a wrecked GT or Cobra R. Take its perfectly legal engine and put it in your car. 
That is legal.
(except maybe in CA)

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got ya, sweet, ban those fu*kers.


----------

